# UAM Open, Madrid, Feb 22-23



## moralsh (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi there,

We're having a competition in Madrid (Spain) on February 22nd & 23rd Join us! 





it will be hosted at the Autónoma University and it will have most (if not all) of the WCA events, 

About accommodation, there are double rooms for 28€ and single rooms for 24€ just next to the university where the open is taking place, really, really cheap , just contact the organization team or post here if you need further info.

There's more info on UAM open's website for those of you who understand spanish and for those of you who don't try the google translation


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you organising this event Raoul? I am going to check howmuch a train ticket to spain cost for me  Probably too much but I want to find out anyway.


----------



## moralsh (Jan 30, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Are you organising this event Raoul? I am going to check how much a train ticket to spain cost for me  Probably too much but I want to find out anyway.



No, I'm not organizing it, I wouldn't know how! I will assist and become a WCA member, though 

You can travel by plane (train must take forever to get here) for as little as 130€ from Amsterdam, it would be very nice to have you competing here!


----------



## moralsh (Jan 30, 2013)

just added accommodation info on the first post 24€ single 28€ double!


----------



## moralsh (Feb 3, 2013)

Tentative timetables are up: http://uam-open.webnode.es/horario/


----------

